# ONE DOLLAR SLINGSHOT CHALLENGE



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Over on the Knife Forum I posted a ONE DOLLAR CHALLENGE to make a knife spending one dollar or less on materials. So, as requested, I am laying down the same challenge here. Lets see how nice a slingshot you can make, including bands and pouch for a dollar or less. That shouldn't be too hard, given the talent I see regularly displayed on this forum. Show me some creativity , on the cheap!

GP


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Love it love it! I was going to start a thread similar to this a while back and didn't get around to it, awesome idea!

...to the thrift shop!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

All my slingshots except maybe couple of laminated ones are less than a dollar: I find forks for free here - abundantly, I get leather for free in shoemakers shops and all I buy is TBG which for two bands of some 2 cm x 19 cm = 38 x 2 = 76 cm2 which is 0.5 - 0.7 $ depending on how much TBG I buy in one purchase. The value of the strip of cotton thread I use for bonding bands to pouch and that narrow strips of TBG I use to attach bands to the forks I couldn't even calculate, but let us say that altogether with some protection like LBO and beeswax it comes close to one dollar..

here is just one example:









Actually, when I look back at your post, you really nailed it - 1-dollar slingshot is some kind of a threshold...

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you got a prize? (It isn't necessary, I was just wondering) This is looking kind of interesting. Might get me making a slingshot for a change.

winnie


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Here's my 2 cents...er...1 dollar.

Fork: free

Bands: 20 cents

Pouch: free (given to me)

BLO: 2 cents? :iono:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a feeling there will be alot of natural forks on this one. Since they're all under a dollar, maybe state that they have to go up for trade once you post your frame.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - should sandpaper, BLO, saw blades, electricity and other materials used to make be included in the final price...


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Well this one was made by

- Recycled Plywood: taken from the back of a sofa, then vinyl glue,

- Hand made pouch from leather sofa samples

- Rasp, file already in the lab. Few stripes of sand paper, and finally three good layers of BLO.

- Bands are TBG 30-20 18cm active length

Pretty much a dollar from materials but hey... A looot of elbow grease. Does it count? :what:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

mostho said:


> Well this one was made by
> 
> - Recycled Plywood: taken from the back of a sofa, then vinyl glue,
> 
> ...


You beat me to it, Mostho! Sure, the pouch was 50 cents, sandpaper was a quarter....but you have $65 worth of labor into it!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> > Well this one was made by
> ...


well I stole the leather sampler so my labor is even higher! :naughty:


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

The Norseman said:


> Here's my 2 cents...er...1 dollar.
> 
> Fork: free
> 
> ...


I think your ammo looks a bit heavy for that set of bands, just saying.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

mostho said:


> Well this one was made by
> 
> - Recycled Plywood: taken from the back of a sofa, then vinyl glue,
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful job you did!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

mostho said:


> Well this one was made by
> 
> - Recycled Plywood: taken from the back of a sofa, then vinyl glue,
> 
> ...


I detect a slingshot that will give everybody a run for their money!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

OK - LETS MAKE THIS A LITTLE MORE INTERESTING. I AM OFFERING A PRIZE OF A SIGNED CUSTOM FRAME MADE BY "STINGER" . I WILL BE THE JUDGE AND JURY. (PRIZE ONLY AVAILABLE TO USA ADDRESSES, SORRY) HERE ARE THE CRITERIA :

THE TOTAL COST OF MATERIALS, INCLUDING BANDS AND POUCHES MUST BE LESS THAN ONE US$.

NATURAL FORKS WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED UNLESS THERE HAS BEEN A SUBSTANTIAL AMOUNT OF HAND WORK.

CREATIVITY IN THE USE OF MATERIALS WILL BE CONSIDERED.

YOUR WRITTEN EXPLANATION ON HOW CHEAP YOU ARE WILL ADD POINTS.

YOU MUST POST A PHOTO OF YOUR SLINGSHOT.

DEADLINE, APRIL 10TH.

NO CRYING IF YOU DON'T WIN!

PS: IF YOU LIVE OUTSIDE THE USA PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST PICTURES OF YOUR HANDIWORK JUST SO WE CAN SEE YOUR CHEAP SLINGSHOTS.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I was going to say something about the natties but I didn't want to be negative lol. It's not that I don't consider them excellent and of course nearly free, it's just that I took this thread to be more about a 'from scratch' slingshot. I actually was (& still want to so no one steal this LOL!) thinking about making a 'MacGyver Slingshot' thread. I feel this one has the same basic idea, a slingshot made from found or very cheaply acquired bits and bobs.

I guess I feel Mother Nature did most of the leg work on the old natty frames Haha! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Am I correct to assume that this must be a new build, or can this be a past project?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Yes, I was thinking of a new build....guess I just have to take people at their word, eh?

GP


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Those two criteria: non nattie and new build take mine out. Perhaps a mod could remove it? Don't worry, I ain't licked yet!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

A 100% free, 100% dump sourced slingshot.

Frame: free; pvc pipe cut and heated and flattened.

Bands: free; chained office rubber.

Pouch: free; old leather work glove.









I hope you are allowed to make more than one, because I have several more on the way.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Grandpa Pete said:


> OK - LETS MAKE THIS A LITTLE MORE INTERESTING. I AM OFFERING A PRIZE OF A SIGNED CUSTOM FRAME MADE BY "STINGER" . I WILL BE THE JUDGE AND JURY. (PRIZE ONLY AVAILABLE TO USA ADDRESSES, SORRY) HERE ARE THE CRITERIA :
> 
> THE TOTAL COST OF MATERIALS, INCLUDING BANDS AND POUCHES MUST BE LESS THAN ONE US$.
> 
> ...


I can see your point about naturals needing some elbow grease so folks don't run out and hack a branch out of the apple tree.

But sometimes I feel people don't realize there is a lot of time that goes into making a natural fork by hand, just ask Drew. If I had a scroll saw, a table router and a spindle sander, I could crank out a sweet bamboo cutting board frame in no time.....considering the costs of my machinery, it costs me $800


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

devils son in law said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > OK - LETS MAKE THIS A LITTLE MORE INTERESTING. I AM OFFERING A PRIZE OF A SIGNED CUSTOM FRAME MADE BY "STINGER" . I WILL BE THE JUDGE AND JURY. (PRIZE ONLY AVAILABLE TO USA ADDRESSES, SORRY) HERE ARE THE CRITERIA :
> ...


I can make and fully finish 10 identical soulless board cuts in the time it takes to massage one nice looking, one of a kind never to be repeated natural into being. It took me an hour to turn a found skateboard into 14 useable frames with the right tools at hand. Throwing natties out of cheap slingshot challenge....is like wiping your arse before you do your business in my opinion. It is not the first time I have picked up a slight anti natty vibe on this forum though. I guess some folks just don't like or appreciate what MaNature gives freely for a little effort...oh well. Maybe this should have been called the $1 urban trash challenge instead?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Come on guys! Its his contest and his rules. For heavens sake, he is giving us a beautiful slingshot at no cost whatsoever! I think that this just ups the fun and difficulty. It can be urban trash, or something really beautiful, depending on the amount of effort you put into it. I admit that my PVC slingshot was kind of lame, but I was looking to go for something out of the ordinary and completely free. Lighten up and let this be fun.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

The Norseman said:


> Come on guys! Its his contest and his rules. For heavens sake, he is giving us a beautiful slingshot at no cost whatsoever! I think that this just ups the fun and difficulty. It can be urban trash, or something really beautiful, depending on the amount of effort you put into it. I admit that my PVC slingshot was kind of lame, but I was looking to go for something out of the ordinary and completely free. Lighten up and let this be fun.


Very true, I have said my peace anyway, just got a bit triggered by all the anti natty talk, it not like they fall off the tree looking like they do when posted on here. My natties eat up waaaay more time per frame than any of my laminations or other boardcuts have, but whatever. I will STFU now.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > OK - LETS MAKE THIS A LITTLE MORE INTERESTING. I AM OFFERING A PRIZE OF A SIGNED CUSTOM FRAME MADE BY "STINGER" . I WILL BE THE JUDGE AND JURY. (PRIZE ONLY AVAILABLE TO USA ADDRESSES, SORRY) HERE ARE THE CRITERIA :
> ...


You are so right!

The only power tools I have right now are my Jigsaw and Dremel.

The board cut I am still sanding and shaping days later... I would have had perfectly symmetrical and almost finished in two hours with a table router and sander.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

These are two I did a while back. No need to include me in the prize running.

Old white HDPE paint bucket - Free

Purple milk carton tops - Free

White leather pouch (sample) - Free

Purple latex ($5 for 6 feet x 6 inches used 1 foot x 3 inches or 8.5% each) - $0.86


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

bigdh2000 said:


> These are two I did a while back. No need to include me in the prize running.
> 
> Old white HDPE paint bucket - Free
> 
> ...


wonderful! Recycling is always good!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think it'll be cool to consider the resources used. Almost as it it were a virginal build with no existent tools. And the purchase of tools and extras (electricity) are factored directly into the cost of the build... I have a few 'free' slingshots - but if I start to consider these factors the costs mount quickly...

I recently made a PFS from a broken board - banded up with a free (gifted) handset.

However... Sandpaper I had - but cost me €2.49 / Swiss army knife (had this original cost €35.00) / Spray Lacquer €2.50. So though the build could be offset as only partial use cost is actually more likely over $1...


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

The Norseman said:


> A 100% free, 100% dump sourced slingshot.
> 
> Frame: free; pvc pipe cut and heated and flattened.
> 
> ...


Nice.....you are truly cheap!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> I think it'll be cool to consider the resources used. Almost as it it were a virginal build with no existent tools. And the purchase of tools and extras (electricity) are factored directly into the cost of the build... I have a few 'free' slingshots - but if I start to consider these factors the costs mount quickly...
> 
> I recently made a PFS from a broken board - banded up with a free (gifted) handset.
> 
> However... Sandpaper I had - but cost me €2.49 / Swiss army knife (had this original cost €35.00) / Spray Lacquer €2.50. So though the build could be offset as only partial use cost is actually more likely over $1...


Understood. I have a FRIEND WHO BOUGHT A $45,000 PICK UP TRUCK AND A $300 CHAIN SAW SO HE CAN DRIVE 60 MILES TO SAVE MONEY ON FIREWOOD. GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

chuckduster01 said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Pete said:
> ...


Did you read, "unless there has been a substantial amount of handwork."


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> These are two I did a while back. No need to include me in the prize running.
> 
> Old white HDPE paint bucket - Free
> 
> ...


Very nice....wouldn't expect anything less from you Dan. GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I happen to be a big fan of natural forks, having spent many hours reaching for just the right branch, curing it for months and refining it with files, sandpapers and finishes. As far as tools go, I guess I could have limited it to Slingshots made using only hand tools. It's all just FUN....lets not get too serious about the details.

GP


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Even if I can't win the prize cause I don't live in USA, let me participate for the (rather dubious) honor of being the cheapest.
Here's the *SWLS* Steer Wheel Lock Slingshot. The lock was found on the street. Here's raw:









And here's the version with some spare bands that a friend used ages ago for rehab. Pouch came from an old leather wallet.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

any one beat the original fingers, paper clip, and rubber band?? :looney:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Pete said:
> ...


Gonna have to disagree. I love nattys wholeheartedly I think most folks who know me could attest to that. However there are an abundance of threads addressing these fine forks, indeed it is most often the picture common people get when they hear the word slingshot. Then again they are hardly the only source of found frames, albeit they are generally stronger and almost always more attractive. The phrase urban trash slingshot just seems not only harsh but innacurate. I know a guy who bought a really cool ergo veggie peeler (looks like a knuckle duster almost) at a garage sale and it's probably his favorite slingshot. Natural? No. Original? Hardly. Aestheticly pleasing? You be the judge.

A slingshot made from found objects for less than a dollar? Well since he went to a needle drop for the tourniquet bands (they're everywhere these days), a strip of scrap leather as the pouch and 50 cents for the frame, it meets and exceeds the criteria. Just my two little pennies, don't mean to cause any arguments!

P.s. Bravo on 14 slingshots from one skateboard now that's what I call efficient recycling! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This is my first homemade slingshot since grade school. I made it on St.Patrick's Day also my 44th birthday. I love slingshots and have since I was a kid watching the Heartland Series entitled The Bean Man. 
I call this one Clover.

Free HDPE from milk jugs and a few green lids.
Free therabands from my wife's work
Free Paracord scrapsfor the pins
Free leather from a wrecked car


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey made this slingshot from a free coat hanger, a few cents of electrical tape, a free pouch that I got as an extra in a trade and finally about 50 cents of 1632. It is shot finger supported.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

II am enjoying the discussion as much as the interesting cheap slingshots.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Ordo said:


> Even if I can't win the prize cause I don't live in USA, let me participate for the (rather dubious) honor of being the cheapest.
> Here's the *SWLS* Steer Wheel Lock Slingshot. The lock was found on the street. Here's raw:
> 
> 
> ...


That Steering wheel lock looks perfect. How heavy is it? Good one.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ordo said:


> Even if I can't win the prize cause I don't live in USA, let me participate for the (rather dubious) honor of being the cheapest.
> Here's the *SWLS* Steer Wheel Lock Slingshot. The lock was found on the street. Here's raw:
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed the nutcracker very Cool, reminds me of one I made out of a hole punch lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alright, so I thought I'd throw something together for this as I haven't really participated in any build contests lately. Sadly I'm not able to join the prize portion as I'm in Canada but it's all about the fun, and fun I did have! I wanted to make something new I hadn't tried before, and only out of stuff that was in my slingshot toolbox.

I used a pair of dowels that I use on occasion to stick an upside down water bottle on for a simple reactive target. They were scraps from some homebrew arrows. The pouch is a freebie (3pk) that came with a cheapo Chinese frame. The band's are from snapped tourney band scraps, 4.5" x 1/4" straight cuts. Its wrapped in some twine I had sitting around to hang cans with. The pics are pretty self explanatory, but I will say it is quite sturdy. I used hot glue for the joint and wrap, then kissed everything with a lighter for some character. It tiny, but it sends BBs out with quite a bit of juice & I like it alot.

Let me know your thoughts & have a good one! 





































Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

I went to the scrapyard and I found (soooooo happy) a piece of Lexan 12mm. 
You know it's polycarbonate and they gifted to me for a thank you and a smile!

And also promised me to keep if found alu and ergal.

Power of kindness guys!

And in addition still have pieces of sofa multiply and exceptionally sofa leather (am I a scavenger or better a smart recycler?)


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Steel rod; found; free

Truck bed coating; bought; 50 cents

Paracord tabs; found; free

Theraband; bought; 20 cents

Pouch; freebie; free... well duh 

Epoxy; bought; 10 cents

Total: 80 cents


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The shop teacher at the school where my wife teaches gave me 4 boards of exotic wood and really haven't used much of them but after seeing the challenge I busted out the coping saw. Yes, it's a Bird's Eye Maple board cut but it's also 3/4" thick so I'm confident on strength. I went with the Chalice for a good grip on the thicker frame. The board was free and the TBG I'll put on it are remanants from the hospital where I work, the pouch is probably where the $1 comes in. But with all the extras we all get in trades, it was probably free also. The joys of a cheap hobby!!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Its not the prettiest...
Okay it's probably ugliest,
But it's definitely the cheapest catty I've ever made.
Home made TBG band set and pouch cut from scrap leather = about 50p.
Apart from cutting the limbs to the right length and rubbing a file over the tips I haven't had to do anything else????
Shoots really well????


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Here it is 50 pence shooter????


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> 0331181135.jpg 0331181135a.jpgThe shop teacher at the school where my wife teaches gave me 4 boards of exotic wood and really haven't used much of them but after seeing the challenge I busted out the coping saw. Yes, it's a Bird's Eye Maple board cut but it's also 3/4" thick so I'm confident on strength. I went with the Chalice for a good grip on the thicker frame. The board was free and the TBG I'll put on it are remanants from the hospital where I work, the pouch is probably where the $1 comes in. But with all the extras we all get in trades, it was probably free also. The joys of a cheap hobby!!


super sweet


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I love the idea of this challenge. I'm constantly scrounging for free stuff I can reuse or re-purpose. This one all started with a broken sword, an old rusted carriage bolt and nut, and some Birch ply cut-offs. The handle is unknown wood (maybe Mahogany) from the handle of said broken sword found t the dump. The carriage bolt, nut, and washer I found in the field by my grandfather's house. The Birch ply was scavenged from the scrap bucket. The but cap, which hides the nut, is a small piece of 1/4" construction plywood I found at work and a piece of Cedar I pulled from the burn pile at my mother-in-law's. I did buy a fresh roll of TBG a couple of months back, so however much a bandset would cost out of that...20-30 cents. and a dab of BLO.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

BEEEEP BEEEP BEEEP! My winning material detector is going off! The competition has just gone up a notch!


----------



## ebediah (Mar 25, 2018)

2018 04 03 16.55.55




__
ebediah


__
Apr 3, 2018












  








2018 04 03 16.55.27




__
ebediah


__
Apr 3, 2018








Got to include this one. Material is scrap butcher block from a counter top - left over from cutting sink hole. Bands are maybe $0.06 - $3 for 6 feet, used 3.5 cms. Pouch was leather from hobby lobby. 3 pounds for $9, so one pouch at 2.7 grams is $0.05. Finish is remnant from treating butcher block. Sandpaper is also left over. I can post pics of it banded, but simply haven't bothered. So, when it was sporting single bands, we're looking at $0.11. Currently sporting triple bands, it's under a quarter. Probably a bit higher for the elastics tying the bands on, but... eh. $1 for a bag of a ton of them, so not worth the math.... 

All ready to go.





  








2018 04 05 16.48.15[10501]




__
ebediah


__
Apr 5, 2018


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

And yet another wonderful slingshot!


----------



## ebediah (Mar 25, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> And yet another wonderful slingshot!


Pics of it dressed up with bands are coming when my phone stops being irritating.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got the pieces: I've just got to get it and me together.


----------



## ebediah (Mar 25, 2018)

flipgun said:


> I've got the pieces: I've just got to get it and me together.


Just try not to get board.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Proof you can make a beautiful, working slingshot for less than a dollar.

I'll pick a winner on the 15th ,so there is still time to get your entries posted.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Mr Brooks said:


> Here it is 50 pence shooter


SIMPLY perfect.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Proof you can make a beautiful, working slingshot for less than a dollar.
> 
> I'll pick a winner on the 15th ,so there is still time to get your entries posted.
> 
> GP


I have at least 1 that should qualify, maybe 3.... I'll be getting a move on and pictures, um, soon


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I’d like to participate. I’ll be thinking about it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I decided to take this one dollar challenge two steps further. #1 to be zero cost and #2 to be zero work done to alter or make a slingshot.

I dug around in my Dad's old welding table to see what I could find. I came up with an old rusty clevis. It is just wide enough to make for a comfortable pinch grip with the existing pin holes for attaching bands or tubes. I have plenty of tubes and flat bands that were given to me in various trades so no cost for the bands or tubes either.

I'll probably go ahead and brush it up tomorrow on the big wire wheel and then cold blue it. I might even cut a slot in the pin holes for attaching double loop bands or just use plugs to secure flat bands. No other alterations necessary to call this clevis a slingshot. Paracord or hay bailing twine Gypsy tabs would also work for attaching tubes


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> I decided to take this one dollar challenge two steps further. #1 to be zero cost and #2 to be zero work done to alter or make a slingshot.
> 
> I dug around in my Dad's old welding table to see what I could find. I came up with an old rusty clevis. It is just wide enough to make for a comfortable pinch grip with the existing pin holes for attaching bands or tubes. I have plenty of tubes and flat bands that were given to me in various trades so no cost for the bands or tubes either.
> 
> I'll probably go ahead and brush it up tomorrow on the big wire wheel and then cold blue it. I might even cut a slot in the pin holes for attaching double loop bands or just use plugs to secure flat bands. No other alterations necessary to call this clevis a slingshot. Paracord or hay bailing twine Gypsy tabs would also work for attaching tubes


Simple as they come, I like it. 

Forgive my ignorance lol, what exactly is a clevis?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Chef: and anyone else who is a pure city boy. A Clevis is a U shaped coupling device with a hole in each end for a pin to connect two items together or for hanging objects from. Or if you prefer a shackle might be another appropriate name. . One of the two holes is usually threaded so the pin goes through the threaded hole and screws into the threaded hole making it a secure holding device. This old one just happens to be in a long configuration and the right width to form a good pinch grip without needing to add any kind of handle or grip. Might even look cool wrapped with paracord. .


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Chef: and anyone else who is a pure city boy. A Clevis is a U shaped coupling device with a hole in each end for a pin to connect two items together or for hanging objects from. Or if you prefer a shackle might be another appropriate name. . One of the two holes is usually threaded so the pin goes through the threaded hole and screws into the threaded hole making it a secure holding device. This old one just happens to be in a long configuration and the right width to form a good pinch grip without needing to add any kind of handle or grip. Might even look cool wrapped with paracord. .


Thanks for clearing that up, and yeah the paracord will probably dress it up nice.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is my parapult slingshot  It is made from about .55 cents of scrap paracord, a leather pouch that I made so .10 cents and some scrap / end of roll pieces of tubing .35 cents. It don't look like much but it shoots well and holds together.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Here is my parapult slingshot  It is made from about .55 cents of scrap paracord, a leather pouch that I made so .10 cents and some scrap / end of roll pieces of tubing .35 cents. It don't look like much but it shoots well and holds together.


I would actually pay for one of those. Pm me if you would my friend, cheers!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay! For better or worse, here is my entry.

























Every part of it was...em, "Found" or "Acquired" or free. The base was a piece of 3/4" PVC water main that I found near a city project.

The scales are Bamboo flooring samples from Lowe's, stuck on with clear 5 minute Gorilla glue that was in a shopping cart in the parking lot of the same Lowe's. The hidden pins in the scales were in the trash at work. The bands are some kind of weird Chinese rubber bands from work that look a lot like gum rubber. The pouch is made from a boot That I got off a pile on the curb and secured with some more rubber bands that were used to package some stuff at work. I have had all of the sandpaper, steel wool and tools I used for years, so they are now essentially free. So,1 Shooter. Total cost less labor and electricity= 0$'s

Thank you for having this Challenge. It was quite a bit of fun.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Okay! For better or worse, here is my entry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a winner right there. Very nice man, salut. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Dang! I missed the dead line. I thought it was the 15th. Oh well. :iono:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Dang! I missed the dead line. I thought it was the 15th. Oh well. :iono:


Show us your stuff anyway. Its not always about winning.....or is it. Like Vince Lombardi said "Winning isn't the everything, it is the only thing".


----------



## oldasa (Apr 6, 2018)

Grandpa Pete said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my 2 cents...er...1 dollar.
> ...


Yeah looks like he needs to drop down to maybe a 3 mm bb. LOL


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Here is my parapult slingshot  It is made from about .55 cents of scrap paracord, a leather pouch that I made so .10 cents and some scrap / end of roll pieces of tubing .35 cents. It don't look like much but it shoots well and holds together.


Happy to report I will soon be the proud owner of a pair of these bad boys courtesy of @raventree78 ! Very excited, love me a choice in pocket shooters and this one looks like a real winner! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my parapult slingshot  It is made from about .55 cents of scrap paracord, a leather pouch that I made so .10 cents and some scrap / end of roll pieces of tubing .35 cents. It don't look like much but it shoots well and holds together.
> ...


 nice one, Raventree78 is an artist with that paracord.????


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

AND THE WINNER IS.........

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO POSTED AN ENTRY IN THE ONE DOLLAR SLINGSHOT CHALLENGE AND ALSO THJOSE WHO ADDED THEIR TWO-CENT OPINIONS. IT WAS ALL IN GOOD FUN AND WE PROVED THAT YOU DO NOT HAVE TO SPEND A LOT OF MONEY TO ENJOY OUR SPORT. THERE WERE SOME VERY GOOD LOOKING, CREATIVE SLINGSHOTS SUBMITTED. I HAD NO IDEA WHAT AN IRKSOME TASK IT WOULD BE TO PICK A WINNER. SHOULD A PICK THE MOST UNUSUAL, THE BEST CRAFTED? AFTER SPENDING 36.7 MINUTES REVIEWING ALL ENTRIES MY FINAL DECISION WAS BASED ON THE WORDS THAT WENT ALONG WITH MAKO PAT'S ENTRY : "THIS IS THE FIRST HOMEMADE SLINGSHOT SINCE GRADE SCHOOL." CONGRATULATIONS TO MAKO PAT IN TENNESSEE. YOU CAN CONSIDER THE "STINGER" FORK A BELATED BIRTHDAY GIFT. IF YOU'LL IM ME YOUR MAILING ADDRESS I WILL SEND YOU YOUR PRIZE.

GRANDPA PETE


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Right on congratulations @Mako Pat !

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldasa (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok , So am I the only one who can't find MAKO PAT anywhere but here. WAZUPWIDAT?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Good Job Mako Pat! Also, thank you Grandpa Pete for hosting this great challenge and putting up a awesome prize!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes indeed! Congrats and Thanx.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Fair choice!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats. Thanks for hosting this Grandpa Pete. It is always fun to stir the pot a little.


----------



## oldasa (Apr 6, 2018)

A couple of days and only 4 people have posted since I asked for help. This forum is like asking for a drink of water but in return all I get are stone faces. LOL I'll get over it but;

Am I the only one who can't find MAKO PAT anywhere mentioned except on this tread. WAZUPWIDAT?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Oldasa - yes - you're the only one ;-)


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

oldasa said:


> A couple of days and only 4 people have posted since I asked for help. This forum is like asking for a drink of water but in return all I get are stone faces. LOL I'll get over it but;
> 
> Am I the only one who can't find MAKO PAT anywhere mentioned except on this tread. WAZUPWIDAT?


You're not alone. I haven't seen this new member before this thread. So I clicked on his profile and he is a new member with only 32 posts to his credit which would explain why you or we have not seen much elsewhere. Glad to see a newer member is getting so involved and already making slingshots and winning the prize.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If you check his posts section under his profile he's actually been active in a few different sections. But like JR mentioned he's only been a member for a few weeks - which is awesome.


----------

